# Star Wars: Weitere Details zu George Lucas' ursprünglicher Idee der Sequels



## Darkmoon76 (5. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Weitere Details zu George Lucas' ursprünglicher Idee der Sequels* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Weitere Details zu George Lucas' ursprünglicher Idee der Sequels*


----------



## aliman91 (6. Januar 2018)

Also ich finde die Idee hört sich echt cool an. Hätte ich lieber gesehen als das was dem Publikum präsentiert wurde!!
Und eine weibliche Sith wäre Bombe gewesen. Da hätte man sicher so einiges rausholen können!!


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Januar 2018)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Da hätte man sicher so einiges rausholen können!!


Ihre Brüste z.B.  

Allerdings finde ich diese Idee auch ziemlich nice. Schade, dass die so nicht umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## aliman91 (6. Januar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ihre Brüste z.B.



Wäre mal ein neuer Ansatz  

Habe nichts gegen Brüste einzuwenden, aber ich meine doch das sowas in einem Star Wars Film nicht reinpasst (ich rede jetzt nicht von Jugendschutz, oder so). Gibt genug andere Streifen dafür...

Nur meine Meinung....


----------



## Malifurion (7. Januar 2018)

Tja, nicht schlecht was sich Lucas da ausgedacht hat. Klingt mal besser als der Kram, den ich im Kino gesehen habe. Eine weibliche Sith Darstellerin klingt auch spannend und würde das klassische Rollenbild mal auflockern.


----------



## KylRoy (8. Januar 2018)

Diese Alternative, vor allem die weibliche Sith, hätte ich auch besser gefunden.

Schade!

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TobiWan82 (8. Januar 2018)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Tja, nicht schlecht was sich Lucas da ausgedacht hat. Klingt mal besser als der Kram, den ich im Kino gesehen habe. Eine weibliche Sith Darstellerin klingt auch spannend und würde das klassische Rollenbild mal auflockern.



Wenn man es wirklich trocken von außen betrachtet, sind es eigentlich nur völlig irrelevante Details die diese Filmidee weder besser noch schlechter machen, als die bisherige Umsetzung. Ganz ehrlich, nach Mediclorianern, Lichtblitzgewitter-Klonkriege, Roger-Roger Droiden, Jar Jar, französischen Aliens und der Jungferngeburt würde ich dem Hackel-Georg den Vertrauensvorschuss nicht geben das es besser gewesen wäre was er auf die Leinwand zaubert.


----------



## Enisra (8. Januar 2018)

irgendwie erinnert mich diese Idee eher an das EU mit (natürlich) Ben Skywalker und Lumiya, welche am Ende auch eher ein "sexy" Darth Vader Expy war

Aber es zeigt sich wieder: Leute lassen sich wieder blenden und glauben so ne Kurze Zusammenfassung würde jetzt für das Gesamtbild sprechen und vergessen blöderweise wie das für ANH aussieht und ja, vorher haben alle wieder über die Prequel Trilogie gejammert und wie "schlecht" die währen und JETZT kommen die Leute aus den Löchern, ich würde sagen "merkt ihr was", aber da ist bei vielen doch eh Hopfen und Malz verlohren


----------

